# Piedmont and Salt Fork this weekend - reports?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I'm heading to Salt fork Sunday and Piedmont Monday with my cousin. I know Salt fork pretty well. But I have no idea about Piedmont. Anyone have any reports from this lake? Anyone catching any eyes or crappie? Thanks!

Dre


----------



## anglerNpurgatory (Jun 17, 2010)

Just called Cripple Creek B&T, said they had reports of saugeye and crappies taken at Tappan and Piedmont. The secret is out, may have to head north this weekend.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice, thank you. I might have to add Tappan to the mix as well.


----------



## bsachopper (Jan 2, 2011)

i know on piedmont that there is a old roadbed out from the damn that alot of guys fish over. not sure how deep it is there. just heard people talk about it.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bsachopper said:


> i know on piedmont that there is a old roadbed out from the damn that alot of guys fish over. not sure how deep it is there. just heard people talk about it.


roadbed is about 14', you cant miss it!! tracks eveywhere!! bite is way slow but picking a few...


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Any other reports coming from these lakes? Salt Fork, Tappen, Piedmont, maybe even Clendening? Thank you in advance!

Dre


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dre said:


> Any other reports coming from these lakes? Salt Fork, Tappen, Piedmont, maybe even Clendening? Thank you in advance!
> 
> Dre


hit tappan roadbed by marina right before the warmup...6"-7" of clear ice...cats were on fire,a few really nice white bass,a largemouth, and some short crappie...all taken on cicadas in blue/crome and orange/gold


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Very nice! What is the warmup and were there any eyes being caught?


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

dre said:


> Very nice! What is the warmup and were there any eyes being caught?


the warmup was the weather last week...no eyes,have never got one thru the ice...let me know if ya wanna meet there sometime,it can be a really tough lake but also rewarding if you fish it hard!


----------



## fishon4me (Jan 9, 2011)

is Piedmont froze back over I was there two fridays ago during the rain and warmup did the ice recover from that?


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

We are looking for eyes or crappie, but mainly eyes. We are going to start at Salt Fork and work our way north to whichever lake we feel we have the best chance with the eyes at, whether it is Piedmont, Clendening, Tappan, Atwood, I forget what other lakes are in a row. Hope to get them!


----------



## crappiecat (Sep 7, 2010)

Work the roadbed at Piedmont. It's likely the best place to try for eyes. You WON'T hear many reports online let alone good reports. Even when the water is open you don't hear much chatter online about the lake. 

Tappan is the toughest lake to figure out from what I hear and I hear reports on saugeye near the dam at Clendening.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Any luck at SF? How was the ice at N Salem?? Was hoping to hear a good report!! Might have time later this week!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Any luck at SF? How was the ice at N Salem?? Was hoping to hear a good report!! Might have time later this week!!


fished saltfork sat & sun...sat cabin bay,got a few cats and a few crappie...sun went out from old marina, hammered the cats getting 2 10#+ fish and fought with a HUGE musky for a long time,couldnt get him thru the 6" hole,finnaly broke my 20# flouro leader while i had him pulled to the hole, some serious pole benders!!! cant wait to go there again,never know what you will get there!!!
ice was 4-6" with alot of snow...legs are wore out,we did some major walking this weekend!


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

Where did you have to park at to fish by the old marina? Did they open up the road yet? If not, the closest place probably to park would be by the water treatment plant and walk across from there. That is a pretty long haul though. 

I have been wanting to hit the lakeside cove of that marina but I would rather not have to walk halfway around the lake to get there.

We have a 3 day weekend trip planned the last weekend of January. Will be staying in Cambridge and fishing one of the 3 lakes around there. Salt Fork and Seneca are the closest, so I would rather stick around those two though.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Wave Warrior,


> fought with a HUGE musky for a long time,couldnt get him thru the 6" hole,finnaly broke my 20# flouro leader while i had him pulled to the hole,


If it happens again, just take a glove off and put it in the fishes mouth. Their teeth are many and pointed towards the rear a little and that glove 
"will not" come out. Just work the fish through the hole. Done it many many times with big Northerns....just have extra gloves with ya.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

the road is open to the old marina, not well plowed but passable with 4 wheel drive...most all roads there were open and plowed,sugartree marina rd and campers beach rd were closed...tons of access and ice SEEMS ok...4-6" of clear ice...but beware of weak spots...you can also just drill holes and stand on the docks at the old marina if ya want...a few guys/gals were and getting some decent gills...we walked way out to a point near camper docks to get the cats n musky,averaged 10' deep max was 13'...hope that helps...



oh yeah all fish were caught on kastmaster spoons tipped with minnows,couldnt buy a bite on waxies/jigs


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

TClark said:


> Wave Warrior,
> 
> 
> If it happens again, just take a glove off and put it in the fishes mouth. Their teeth are many and pointed towards the rear a little and that glove
> "will not" come out. Just work the fish through the hole. Done it many many times with big Northerns....just have extra gloves with ya.


hmmm,not putting my hand in the mouth of a 40+" musky!!!dont think it was going to fit thru the hole, had a gaf ready but didnt want to hurt the fish,just really wanted a good picture!!!!


----------



## bsachopper (Jan 2, 2011)

I wish I would have been there to see that! I have hooked a couple big ones at Piedmont on bass rigs and had my hands full. I could only imagine the fun you had with the ice pole! You will be telling the story about the big one that got away for years! That is awesome. Maybe I will get a 8" auger instead of a 6"er. Glad you had a good trip. Goin shoppin for some equipment soon. You guys got me hooked.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

bsachopper said:


> I wish I would have been there to see that! I have hooked a couple big ones at Piedmont on bass rigs and had my hands full. I could only imagine the fun you had with the ice pole! You will be telling the story about the big one that got away for years! That is awesome. Maybe I will get a 8" auger instead of a 6"er. Glad you had a good trip. Goin shoppin for some equipment soon. You guys got me hooked.


great meeting you Brian,glad i could help ya with a new fould love!!! fishing sunday was way more productive, also way more walking! (and you thought sat was a walk LOL) sometimes it takes alot of work(walking a few miles while drilling a few hundred holes) to get into them good but the smiles we had was worth every bit! ide say get the 6",alot easier to drill multiple holes when in search mode. let me know when ya wanna go again,maybe check out seneca!!!

P.S. after talking to the girlfriend about how many holes i drill, she INSISTED i go get a power auger!!!!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I fished Sunday at Salt fork and we got skunked! First time skunked on the ice this year. Fished Cabin Bay area. Fished Piedmont Sunday on the roadbed and came up with 2 decent catfish and a smallmouth bass. NO saugeye though. Everyone there was saying how rough the fishing has been there in hardly anyone is catching the eyes. Wish I could have checked how N. Salem ramp but my cousin voted against it. Has anyone checked it out yet??


----------



## spoonchucker (Sep 30, 2008)

wave warrior said:


> hmmm,not putting my hand in the mouth of a 40+" musky!!!dont think it was going to fit thru the hole, had a gaf ready but didnt want to hurt the fish,just really wanted a good picture!!!!


i think what he is saying is the glove not your hand, works like velcro


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

spoonchucker said:


> i think what he is saying is the glove not your hand, works like velcro


yes,after rereading his post i agree,however i just dont see how i could have gotten him to open his mouth to do so...hope i get another chance to find out!! going back to saltfork for an all day'er sayurday so we shall see...if anyone want to join me and a couple other OGFers pm me and i'll let ya know where we can meet...either cabin bay or most likely old marina...just be ready for a good walk as the spot i like is a ways out


----------

